# Atheros Mini Pci Express Support 8.0



## eyebone (Dec 9, 2009)

hello guys,

i want to use an atheros wireless card in my notebook. sadly iam not sure about current offers and support. this is the current only card ive found "Atheros AR5BXB63", anybody can tell me if it is supported or where to search for?

ty and best regards,
 eyebone


----------



## SirDice (Dec 9, 2009)

It might be supported but I'm not sure. See if you can find it here:
http://customerproducts.atheros.com/customerproducts/default.asp


----------



## eyebone (Dec 10, 2009)

thank u sirdice, i've a close look at this page


----------

